# My turbo set up



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

It's finally done, pics are in the SSR ENGINEERING's forum  
Dyno #s should be out soon.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

sick


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

God I hope that's better than their swift attempt at the Spec V..................kaboom!

btw, you know the SSR owner is 17 years old, right? He doesn't do any of the work. (doesn't know jack about the stuff anyways)

looks nice, as did the spec v kit.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

for whats its worth, the kit looks very clean, and alot of time was taken in it, as far as i can tell...well, in the installation anyways...


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

*Dyno pic*

With a .3 wastegate spring at 5.5 psi, it made 348 whp and 386 tq

We are going to put a .4 wastegate spring, and the goal is 6.5 psi. I'll post new/better #s soon.

I don't have words to describe how fast my ride is now and it's not done yet.
Torque steering is not that bad, I thought it was going to be real bad but it's not. 
Traction is the main problem; I just need to relearn how to keep my tires for not spinning. I might go with 255/40/18 or do some minor fender modification and fit wider tires to improve traction.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

sickness! If I had that kind of power I'd run Azenis or Kumho MX at least.....or some BFG G-force TAs


----------

